# Welcome to the Beginners Corner.



## Bob Hubbard

Welcome to the Martial Arts.  A world of wonder and discovery awaits you.  This forum is for all of us beginners, just starting out, looking for something new, or just curious. 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, regardless of how 'odd' it may seem.  There are no 'stupid' questions, just those left unasked.

Many of our members are experienced instructors who will be more than happy to help guide you on your journey.  We believe that there is no one 'Best' art, just what is 'best for me'.  Everyone is different, has different needs and abilities.  

Good luck in your Journey.
:asian:


----------



## Flatlander

I'm not very far off from being a beginner.  I've been at it for a couple of years.  One of the things that I have learned on my martial path is that the road to learning and discovery is never ending, and different for everyone.  People decide to start learning the arts for a multitude of different reasons.  Here are some threads that I think can be useful to those of you just starting out.  Check them out, there's a lot of good stuff in there.

Why do beginners question their instructors?

What do you wear on your first day?

How long to Black Belt?

A study on distance learning vs. dojo learning.

The reasons why (people study).  and another one here

A great thread on one woman's journey, preparing for Black Belt.

The ever important issue McDojo.

Backyard study  some great stories in there.

Some stupid things others have done in training - everyone does'em

What brought you into Martial Arts?

This list is by no means complete, but it will give you some things to consider, and reveal some thoughts of others who have travelled down the path upon which you are embarking.

Happy training!


----------



## matt.m

This is a great website.  The forums are very informative.


----------



## thewhitemikevick

I just wanted to say that this seems like a really great community, and I am looking forward to being a part of it. Thanks a lot for providing this! It's a big help, and I'm sure I'm going to enjoy it very much.


----------



## Carol

Glad you are with us Mike! 

It would be great if you could drop in the meet and greet section and introduce yourself.   You have a fantastic background in the arts, it will be cool to get to know ya more.  

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Lazarus

I got interested with ninjutsu some time ago, but I really don't know how to start, we don't have any dojos around and I've heard that other kinda schools  here don't teach much, but I believe that desire and knowledge are powerful tools, and with the internet it's easy to find most of all you need, but what should I start with?


----------



## jks9199

Lazarus said:


> I got interested with ninjutsu some time ago, but I really don't know how to start, we don't have any dojos around and I've heard that other kinda schools  here don't teach much, but I believe that desire and knowledge are powerful tools, and with the internet it's easy to find most of all you need, but what should I start with?


One of the stickied threads in the Ninjutsu section has links to several websites that can help you find a dojo or training group.  You might be surprised what's around you, but not advertised in the Yellow Pages.


----------



## eggg1994

well hello everyone im new to this too and i am a orange belt in bjj anyway that is my main art i take. i have been doing bjj for a year now and if any of yall are black belts then i want to know how effective bjj is in self defence because people say oh bjj sucks for self defence and i want to know the truth about what type of joint locks you can do in bjj for self defence


----------



## DavidMoreland

I simply wanted to say this looks like a really wonderful community, and I'm excited to being a part of it. Thanks a lot for supplying this! It is a major aid, and I am certain I am going to appreciate it very much.


----------



## judoespecialist

Hi all

I am also new and just joined the forum here.


----------



## Swanson

I joined a couple of weeks ago
It is brilliant.
Loads of useful information everyone seems respectful and willing to give informative answers 
Thanks


----------



## RichardB6

Hello  I am new to this forum and i keep looking forward for great posts like that.


----------



## psycosteve

Bob Hubbard said:


> Welcome to the Martial Arts.  A world of wonder and discovery awaits you.  This forum is for all of us beginners, just starting out, looking for something new, or just curious.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, regardless of how 'odd' it may seem.  There are no 'stupid' questions, just those left unasked.
> 
> Many of our members are experienced instructors who will be more than happy to help guide you on your journey.  We believe that there is no one 'Best' art, just what is 'best for me'.  Everyone is different, has different needs and abilities.
> 
> Good luck in your Journey.
> :asian:


 Too many get wrapped up in achieving x goal without understanding the journey of getting there is the whole point.  I had gone to the local dojo to about taking classes. They were selling basically black belt packages and master certificates. I noped out of the conversation real quick.  Anything that is truly earned has more value than something that is not. I was looking to return back to training and start to live a more healthy lifestyle.  Fancy belts and pretty pieces of paper are not going to achieve this goal.


----------



## Benjamin Ramirez

I would love to add an basic defination of what actually bjj is? 
*What is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu?*
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is a martial art that combines wrestling, grappling, and ground fighting with kicks, strikes, and submission holds. It is the only martial art that was developed by Brazilians. Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is a martial art that combines wrestling, grappling, and ground fighting with kicks, strikes, and submission holds. It is the only martial art that was developed by Brazilians.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Benjamin Ramirez said:


> I would love to add an basic defination of what actually bjj is?
> *What is Brazilian Jiu Jitsu?*
> Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is a martial art that combines wrestling, grappling, and ground fighting with kicks, strikes, and submission holds. It is the only martial art that was developed by Brazilians. Brazilian Jiu Jitsu is a martial art that combines wrestling, grappling, and ground fighting with kicks, strikes, and submission holds. It is the only martial art that was developed by Brazilians.


Anyone who has ever heard of capoeira might disagree.


----------



## Benjamin Ramirez

Dirty Dog said:


> Anyone who has ever heard of capoeira might disagree.


may be


----------



## Xue Sheng

Martial Arts from Brazil
- Brazilian Jiu-jitsu
- Capoeira
- Huka-huka
- Luta Livre
- Val Tudo


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Xue Sheng said:


> Martial Arts from Brazil
> - Brazilian Jiu-jitsu
> - Capoeira
> - Huka-huka
> - Luta Livre
> - Val Tudo


Vale Tudo was just a competition format (proto-MMA) rather than an art in itself.

Luta Livre was really Catch Wrestling with a Portuguese name, at least at first. I'd be interested to find out if it transformed as much from its origins as BJJ did.

Huka-Huka was new to me and I had to look it up. Very interesting. Thanks for pointing that one out.


----------



## Olde Phart

I know this response is many years removed from the original posting, but my sentiments are still valid for the newer beginners.

You will ALWAYS be a beginner.  At every level, from white to black and then beyond.  Every new phase presents new forms, new ways of doing things, and the challenges that will present themselves every time you go to the dojang/dojo.  That is, if you're paying attention.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Xue Sheng said:


> Martial Arts from Brazil
> - Brazilian Jiu-jitsu
> - Capoeira
> - Huka-huka
> - Luta Livre
> - Val Tudo



Xue, Other than the Martial Arts Wiki are there other sites that list all these arts together that was your source. 
Not asking for you to do a search versus me doing a search, I am asking if you already had done the search or have a book mark.  
Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng

Rich Parsons said:


> Xue, Other than the Martial Arts Wiki are there other sites that list all these arts together that was your source.
> Not asking for you to do a search versus me doing a search, I am asking if you already had done the search or have a book mark.
> Thanks



Hey Rich
I think that was all I used


----------



## Xue Sheng

@Rich Parsons 

Rich, the more I think about it, I think I also used a book I have at home too 

"The way of the warrior - Martial arts and fighting styles from around the world"

I will check it when I get home to make sure


----------



## Rich Parsons

Xue Sheng said:


> @Rich Parsons
> 
> Rich, the more I think about it, I think I also used a book I have at home too
> 
> "The way of the warrior - Martial arts and fighting styles from around the world"
> 
> I will check it when I get home to make sure


Thank you sir for understanding my intent for sources to learn


----------



## Xue Sheng

Rich Parsons said:


> Thank you sir for understanding my intent for sources to learn



Looked at my book and it reminded me, the list came originally from Wiki then I looked it up in the book to read more about the styles, they are listed under "The Americas"


----------



## SensoBjj

Bob Hubbard said:


> Welcome to the Martial Arts.  A world of wonder and discovery awaits you.  This forum is for all of us beginners, just starting out, looking for something new, or just curious.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you may have, regardless of how 'odd' it may seem.  There are no 'stupid' questions, just those left unasked.
> 
> Many of our members are experienced instructors who will be more than happy to help guide you on your journey.  We believe that there is no one 'Best' art, just what is 'best for me'.  Everyone is different, has different needs and abilities.
> 
> Good luck in your Journey.
> :asian:


thank you. I am a beginner and  I joined this forum to gain knowledge about Martial Arts.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

Welcome to MT


----------



## Wing Woo Gar

SensoBjj said:


> thank you. I am a beginner and  I joined this forum to gain knowledge about Martial Arts.


Welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng

SensoBjj said:


> thank you. I am a beginner and  I joined this forum to gain knowledge about Martial Arts.


welcome to MT


----------

